# Programa que controle pin 10 del puerto paralelo en VB6



## sokoloko (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola amigos!

He estado haciendo pruebas con el software de control del puerto paralelo creado por Willington, y puedo controlar todos los pines menos justo el q necesito.

Lo q necesito es crear una salida astable (0-1-0-1.....) en ese pin, pero sin bloquear el resto de pines del puerto paralelo que estaran controlado motores paso a paso y recibiendo señales de finales de carrera.

Es posible hacerlo todo a la vez?

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 8, 2009)

es un pin inverso


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 9, 2009)

sokoloko dijo:


> Lo q necesito es crear una salida astable (0-1-0-1.....) en ese pin, pero sin bloquear... Saludos y muchas gracias.


El pin 10 del puerto paralelo es de entrada, asi que no puedes usarlo para hacer "una salida". Leete: http://logix4u.net/Legacy_Ports/Parallel_Port/A_tutorial_on_Parallel_port_Interfacing.html
Salu2.


----------



## Meta (Dic 10, 2009)

Puedes mirar por aquí.
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/csppleds.aspx

SAludo.


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Feb 11, 2010)

una duda alguine me podria explicar la interface para la lectura de datos 
por ej yo puedo moner un fotoresistor, swich etc para activar el pin??
no he entendido muy bien como es en la parte externa


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 12, 2010)

MaxiSan20: Si, y hasta con poner una resistencia de 1 kOhm a GND ya haces que cambie de estado el pin 10 del puerto paralelo y eso se refleja en los registros del puerto y eso lo "ve" tu programa. Salu2.


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Feb 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------

